# how do I tighten my groups up?



## got potential (Aug 15, 2010)

little mistakes in form wont be seen at short distances, due to the speed of ur bow and short distace. the further you get from your target the more u have to rely on your form and being a very consistent "release shooter". that is where back tension and follow thru come into play. good luck


----------



## matlocc (Sep 29, 2009)

*explain....*

what is good follow through? I have never been coached and this is for hunting not competition. I do get very jittery when it comes time to shoot in a hunting situation, which I assume everyone does. This will be my second year hunting and I have only drawn back once on a deer but never released.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

if you had good form the distance doesnt matter.when shooting all i have to do is execute my form (shot process @ back tension)just like on the bale thousands of times before and i know the arrow will hit where its suppose to.if you put your work in distance is irrelevant you just SHOOT YOUR FORM and the result will be what you expected.you dont trust your process thats why the distance is causing you anxiety.worry about form not results they take care of themselves when you get your shot process right


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

consistense


----------



## hangr54 (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm the oppoisite my grouping seems to be better a35-40


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

If your groups are better at longer distances that sounds like an arrow spine issue to me.


----------



## got potential (Aug 15, 2010)

follow thru: when you are pulling the bow to anchor and you are sighting with back tension, surprise release should happen. with that being said the follow thru is next; with your bow arm solid, dont move your head or your arm to watch ur arrow, the arrow will go where you had the pin. its holding the shot until it impacts. the arrows will not group consistently without follow thru. the process that i use is as follows.
1 nock
2 grip
3 draw/anchor
4 relax release hand
5 aim
6 back tension (push w/bow arm, pull w/release hand) no slapping the trigger
7 surprise release 
8 follow thru


----------

